
Advanced CSS expandable button - ravindra1982
http://dreamcss.blogspot.com/2009/04/advanced-css-expandable-button.html
======
pierrefar
Interesting, but why the JS-hidden (i.e. cloaked from search engines) link to
a web hosting provider in the demo page?

I found it by testing how the button degrades when you disable CSS or JS or
both.

~~~
Jem
By the look of the source, it's from an analytics snippet, and the image has
failed to load. Probably the fault of the provider, rather than any "sneaky"
attempt on behalf of the webmaster.

Unrelated - I didn't realise you were on here (recognise you from Cre8asite
forums) :)

